# Cube Kid 240 Frage



## Ulrich65 (7. August 2010)

Hallo Forum!

Da dies mein erstes Schreiben innerhalb des Forums ist, möchte ich euch erstmal recht herzlich grüßen. 


Nun zu meiner Frage:

Meine Tochter soll zu ihrem 7. Geburtstag ein Fahrrad bekommen.
Nach dem Besuch eines Bikeparkes im Sauerland ist sie von den MTB sehr begeistert.

Ihr gefällt das Cube Kid 240 sehr gut, welches sie als Teamversion "Boy" schon zur Probe gefahren ist. Alternativ gibt es auch noch eine "Girl" Ausführung des Kid 240. (Und ja klar, das Teil kommt mit rosa Aufklebern daher. )

Im Prospekt des Herstellers werden für das Modell Kid 240 zwei Varianten gelistet. Eine 24" Version und eine 24" light Version.

Als ich bei Cube angerufen hatte und diesbezüglich nachfragte, sagte man mir das eine wäre die Boy und das andere die Girlvariante.
Der Händler vor Ort erzählte mir, das ich sowohl die Boy als auch die Girlvariante als 24" oder als 24" light Version bekommen könnte.
Allerdings schien er mir nicht so ganz sicher zu sein. Weiß von euch jemand genau drüber bescheid?

Auf der Homepage von Cube: http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/kid-240-girl_id_35834_.htm kann man die beiden verschiedenen Geometriedaten der Bikes ansehen. Wenn ich es recht verstehe (bin techn. leider Laie) hat die Light Version den größeren Radstand und ein längeres Oberroh, dafür aber ein kleineres Sattelrohr.

Ich versteh das aber leider nicht und würde nun gerne wissen, welches das größere Bike von den beiden ist. 

Seht mir bitte meine Unkenntnis großzügig nach.


Besten Gruß!

Ulrich


----------



## Sentilo (7. August 2010)

Hallo Ulrich,

wir haben das Team 240 auch im Einsatz, aber von einer "Light-Version" hab ich noch nie was gehört. Vielleicht ist das rosa Ding die "Lady-Variante", mit einer etwas angepassten Geometrie. Die Ausstattung ist ja bei beiden die gleiche, da kann von "light" wohl keine Rede sein.

So oder so würde ich das Jungs-Modell nehmen, denn das wist Du in zwei Jahren, wenn Deine Tochter ihren ersten 26-Zöller haben will, viel besser wieder los als die rosa Klitsche.

Und als erste Tuning-Maßnahme könnt Ihr gleich die sackschweren Reifen runterschmeißen. Schwalbe Mow Joes drauf = ein Pfund abgespeckt.

Viele Grüße & viel Spaß

Sentilo

P.S.: Unser Kurzer auf dem Rad: siehe mein Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stopelhopser (7. August 2010)

Den Zusatz "Light" kenne ich auch nicht.
Selbst habe ich im Netz einen Cub 24 Team geschossen (Noch die alte Lackierung), der Rahmen wiegt aber entäuschende 1900 g.


----------



## Ulrich65 (7. August 2010)

Danke für eure Antworten!

Ich werde am Montag nochmal direkt bei Cube anrufen und ganz genau nachfragen. Die Bezeichnung -Light- steht direkt im Katalog von Cube. Wen es interessiert, kann online den Katalog einsehen (mein Verweis oben), es steht ziemlich weit hinten, wo die Daten von allen Bikes aufgelistet sind. Ich vermute, dass es wirklich auf die Boy/Girl Sache rauslaufen wird.

Sentilo, dein Argument für die Boyversion bezüglich des Wiederverkaufes teile auch ich. Davon abgesehen, ist meine Kleine ziemlich groß und kann über manchen Jungen drüber schauen. In diesem Alter halte ich eine unterschiedliche Rahmengeometrie für Jungen und Mädchen für sinnfrei. Der größere Rahmen ist für sie bestimmt auch der bessere.

Ich habe mir dein Fotoalbum angeschaut, sehr schön das Foto wo dein Sohn seine Brotzeit in den Bergen macht, da vermisse ich gleich die Alpen aus denen ich erst vor kurzem wieder heimgekehrt bin. Der Hundeanhänger am Bike ist ja der reinste Luxus für den Bello, jedoch bestimmt auch eine Spassbremse für den Junior, oder?

Stoppelhopser, dass das Cube nicht das leichteste Radl ist, weiß ich. Ich denke aber es wird schon gehen und wenn die original Reifen fertig sind, könnte man ja wirklich Gewicht sparen, wenn man andere Reifen draufzieht.
Meine Tochter möchte gerne wieder in den Bikepark und dort die Hügel runtersausen. Der Verleih hat dort Wheeler Buddy 03 Bikes im Einsatz die was wegstecken können.

Würdet ihr das Cube Kid auch als robust bezeichnen und auch für Hügel runtersausen und Sprünge machen empfehlen?


Gruß!
Ulrich


----------



## Sentilo (7. August 2010)

@ Ulrich,

mach das einfach mal mit dem 240er, Deine Tochter wird ihren Spaß haben und die ganze Familie erheblich an Reichweite gewinnen. Das Rad ist nach unserer Erfahrung sehr robust, nach einem Jahr Schinden ist noch nix locker, krumm oder verschlissen, trotz diverse Stürze, Matschorgien und regelmäßigem Fallenlassen. Das Gewicht scheint den Kleinen auch nicht weiter zu stören; der ist sehr leicht und lang für sein Alter, das "Leistungsgewicht" ist da schon mal deutlich besser als bei dem alten Sack, der ihn begleitet 

Grüße

Sentilo

P.S.: Den Anhänger zieht er gerne, aber damit geht's nur zum Spielplatz oder Biergarten. Bei längeren Touren muss die Mama ran


----------



## Ulrich65 (8. August 2010)

In einem anderem Gesprächsfaden bin ich auf diesen Händlerverweis gestoßen:

http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/...-240-2011/~kid376/~tplprodukt_1/~prid2848.htm

Dort gibt es Fotos von den neuen Farbgebungen der 2011er Kid 240 Modelle. (Etwas runterscrollen) 
Leider scheinen die Bikes auch wieder teurer geworden zu sein.

Bis zu welcher Körpergröße können die Kinder das 240er in etwa fahren?

(Das 2011er Kid 260 soll jetzt auch in zwei Rahmengrößen bestellbar sein.)

Besten Gruß!


----------



## dsbike (8. August 2010)

Ich halte Gewicht ( 13,7 kg!) und die Geometrie vom 240er Cube für alles andere als kindertauglich. 
Was hat eine Gabel mit über 2,2 kg und ein Rahmengewicht von knapp 1900g an einem Kinderrad verlohren?
Andere Hersteller sparen da mit Starrgabel und leichteren Rahmen schon mal fast 2 kg. 
Und das das Kinder nicht merken, kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Wenn das Rad als Alltagsrad gedacht ist ok, aber da gibts aber auch strassentauglichere.
Wer dem Kind vielleicht das "echte" Mountainbiken schmackhaft machen will ist damit meiner Meinung schlecht beraten.
Ich hatte es als Zweitrad für meine Sohn gedacht. Nach dem zerlegen stellte ich u.a. fest, das das Tretlager im Neuzustand so streng lief, das ich es ohne Kurbel nicht drehen konnte. Änliches war auch beim Cube 200 zu bemerkten. ( somit habe ich ein neues, ungefahrenes Cube 240 Boy zu verkaufen ...)
Didi


----------



## Sentilo (9. August 2010)

Klar, Didi,

ich hätt' meinem Kleinen auch gern ein leichtes Fully in 24 Zoll spendiert, aber ich hab keins gefunden. Das Cube hat ihm gut gefallen, gut gepasst, und heute fahren wir Moser-Touren ohne Mullen und Knullen. So verkehrt kann das alles nicht sein. 

Nichtsdestotrotz schau ich natürlich, was 2011 so kommt. Wenn's was wirklich Überzeugendes für Kids gibt, steigen wir sofort um.

Grüße

Sentilo


----------



## Ulrich65 (9. August 2010)

@dsbike

Hallo Didi,

danke für deinen Hinweis und hoffentlich findest du noch ein schönes Rad für den Nachwuchs.
Mich verwundert deine Gewichtsangabe von 13,7 kg, bist Du da wirklich sicher? Der Hersteller gibt das Gewicht mit 12,7 kg an! Ein ganzes Kilo Gewichtsunterschied (natürlich nach oben hin) wäre schon kräftig! Setz dich doch mal mit dem Hersteller diesbezüglich in Verbindung. Und wenn Du schon dabei bist erwähne das mit den Tretlagern, vielleicht geht ja auch Garantie- oder Kulanzmäßig noch was.

Wenn Du schreibst das die Geometrie nicht so toll ist, was meinst Du damit genau? Was wäre eine bessere Geometrie?

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das es doch schon eine große Auswahl an Kinder MTBs gibt, leider aber nur auf dem Bildschirm. Ein Bike muß ja immer Probe gefahren werden und leider haben die Händler vor Ort (zumindest bei mir hier) so gut wie keins stehen. Meine Tochter ist das Wheeler Buddy 03 gefahren (ca. 5 Std.! im Bikepark) und das Cube Kid 240 nur ein paar Minuten ums Geschäft rum. Im Netz habe ich gelesen das mehrere das Cube fahren, zufrieden sind und deshalb zu dem tendiert. Andere ähnliche Bikes sind vom Gewicht auch so schwer, z.B. das Wheeler wiegt 12,9 kg. Hast Du schon eine bessere Alternative zum Cube gefunden?

Besten Gruß!


----------



## dsbike (9. August 2010)

Ulrich65 schrieb:


> @dsbike
> 
> Hallo Didi,
> 
> ...



Hallo Ulrich,

ich hab mich vertippt, es sind gewogene genaue 13,4 kg. Die Hersteller Gewichtsangaben sind immer ohne Pedale und zusätzlich geschönt.
Ich hatte das Rad kompl zerlegt,(arbeite in der Branche)  das Lager ist einstellbar und nur einfach zu fest angeknallt. Aber wer macht das schon.

Geo: kurz gesagt: Lenkwinkel zu steil ( 74°!) Sitzwinkel zu flach, Kettenstrebe (430 mm) viel zu lang, Steuerrohr zu lang. Erwachsenen MTBs haben meist 425mm Kettenstreben. Der Lenkwinkel heutzutage oft um/unter 70°.

Alternativen um/unter 11 kg  ggf.
http://www.islabikes.co.uk/
http://www.maxx.de

Für meinen Sohn hab ich schon was passendes aufgebaut, siehe Album.

@ Sentilo.
Ja sicher geht das. Wenns aber 2-3 kg leichter wäre macht es beiden mehr Spass. Setze es mal in s Verhälniss Bike/Körpergewicht. Das Rad wiegt fast die Hälft vom Kind. 1 kg weniger am Kidbike entspricht im Verhältniss 3-4 kg weniger beim Erwachsenen MTB.


----------



## Ulrich65 (9. August 2010)

@ Didi

Interessante Verweise! Leider ist das eine Rad aber nur bestellbar, insofern man nicht mal eben für eine Probefahrt nach England fahren möchte , und das Maxxrad ist mit rund 600.- Euro dann doch eine ganz andere Liga. Das muß es dann doch nicht sein. 



> Für meinen Sohn hab ich schon was passendes aufgebaut, siehe Album.


 
Wohl dem der selber schrauben kann.

Besten Gruß!

Ulrich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordpoldy (9. August 2010)

Hi Ullrich,
wenn es nicht zwingen ein Cube sein müßte würde ich mal nach diesem hier ausschau halten.... Preislich eigentlich das gleiche wie Cube
http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45775&eid=4360&menuItemId=9413


----------



## Ulrich65 (10. August 2010)

So, nu die Antwort von Cube:

....es gibt bei uns grundsätzlich nur zwei verschiedene Modelle pro Größe, nämlich das Jungen- und das Mädchenrad. Die beiden haben aber das gleiche Gewicht und die gleiche Ausstattung! Light-Varianten bieten wir nicht an!....

@ lordpoldy

Danke für den Verweis. Das Spec. konnten wir aber noch nicht zu Probe fahren. Jetzt warten wir auch erstmal die neuen Modelle ab, welche nach der Eurobike erscheinen werden.


----------



## rofl0r (10. August 2010)

Hallo,

bei uns in der Nachbarschaft gurken noch zwei interessante Bikes rum: einmal ein Centurion und ein Stevens. Beides 24er um 300,-EUR und um 12KG. Moeglicherweise ist das anschauenswert fuer dich. Sind aber beide Sackschwer im Vergleich zum Isla von meiner Tochter.


----------



## lordpoldy (10. August 2010)

@Ulrich65
Wir haben für unsere Kurze das 16" Spezi geholt...ist super, kein vergleich mit Puky. Das Cube in 16" haben wir uns auch angesehen aber das Spezi hat uns mehr zu gesagt. Keinen Spezi Shop in der nähe, wir konnten uns das Bike vorher ansehen... Wo kommst du denn her???

Mein Neffe fährt das KID240.... er ist damit auch sehr zufrieden


----------



## Ulrich65 (11. August 2010)

Der Cube Händler bei uns führt auch Bikes von Spec., Scott, Ghost, Bergamont, Trek, Centurion, Lakes , Giant und noch ein paar Marken.
Allerdings stehen im Geschäft keine Kinderräder von den Marken, sondern nur die schweren vollausgestatten Bikes anderer Hersteller. Hatte mich mit einem Verkäufer unterhalten und der meinte, das würde sich für sie nicht lohnen die Kinderbikes zu bestellen, da die Kundschaft eh nur die anderen mit voller Ausstattung kaufen würden. 

Für mich ist es wichtig das das Rad schon mal zur Probe gefahren wurde, und wenn es eine bekanntere Marke ist, kann ich es vielleicht später auch besser wieder verkaufen.
Das Wheeler Buddy 03 ist meine Kleine ja auch gefahren. Fand sie auch sehr gut. Allerdings war es gleich 30.- Euro teurer als das Cube und der Verkäufer konnte mir nichts an dem Rad nennen was jetzt den Mehrpreis rechtfertigen würde, im Gegenteil er meinte das Cube wohl die etwas "hochwertigere" Marke wäre. 

Ich hatte dann nachgeforscht und bin öfters auf Kinderräder von Cube gestoßen als von Wheeler. Hat vielleicht jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dem Wheeler?

Ansonten denke ich das ich nicht sehr viel mit einem Cube falsch machen kann. Zur Zeit wird von meiner Kleinen das Race Aussehen (grün/schwarz) bevorzugt. Aber mal abwarten ob das auch so bleibt.

Danke für all eure Tips!!


----------



## Sentilo (11. August 2010)

Mach Dich nicht verrückt, kauf's endlich. 

Noch besser: Kauf meins! Der Junior steigt auf Fully um, wir werden das Cube jetzt irgendwann weiterreichen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulrich65 (17. August 2010)

@ sentilo

Hab dir eine PN geschickt!


----------

